# Having PR from both Canada and Australia



## aydogan (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello, 

I know it has been asked several times in the past, but when I searched the entire forum, I could not find up to date info regarding comparison between CA and AU. 


I am a Materials Engineer from Turkey Istanbul. 
We (wife and 3 years old daughter) have granted our PR visas both from AU and CA few months ago. We have visited both countries to complete our soft landings and to explore them in order to decide where to move. 
I have been working in project management & procurement fields in several multinational projects, but I am about to lose my job here, and that would be perfect timing for me to look for new opportunities in a new country. My wife will have to improve her English, therefore, she will not planning to work at least for the first year.

Actually, it is not an easy decision since we liked both AU and CA in different ways. As far as we understood and learned from several sources like internet forums and some friends, both countries have pros and cons as below. 

AU (Brisbane, Sydney)
++We have a few good friends in AU.
++The climate is moch more better .
++Minimum wages and average wages are higher. 
++You may have reasonable life standards by working in survival/casual jobs till finding a professional one with a better salary. 
--Engineering & engineering-related job ads are relatively far less than CA.
--Economy is not good. Not much manufacturing, but mining, IT and service industry based.
--It is way too far to Istanbul, also remote from the rest of the world
--It is seem to be becoming politically harsh to the immigrants, laws and regulations are being considered to harden
--The citizenship procedure takes minimum 4 years. Government is also trying to make it harder. 

CA (Toronto) 
++It is much more easy (half price, half time) to travel from Istanbul. Not remote from the world. 
++it is also close to USA for business opportunuties or touristic visits, etc. 
++More engineering & engineering-related job ads are being published than AU
++Economy seems stronger, more diverse compared to AU.
++Politically more open & welcoming to immigrants.
++Citizenship can be obtained in 3 years. Just reduced from 4 years.
--Climate is far worse than AU. Very harsh winters for us considering ourselves as Aegean.
--We do not have any close friends there.
--Minimum wages are lower than AU. 
--Casual & survival jobs may not be enough to survive for a family with kid.
--Finding a professional job may be very difficult (heard that it can take 1 to 2 years!).

As a result, we were considering to move to AU, firstly for economical and secondly for climatic factors. But in the meantime, some of our friends in Canada are also confusing us by expressing that how happy they are in CA! 

What do you think? 
Do you agree or disagree to our choice? 
Would you add anything or do you have any objection to the pros and cons list?
Do you have any advice for us?

Taking this kind of decision for the future of our family is really very tough and becoming really stressfull for us. Therefore, we would like to crosscheck our decision in different ways as much as possible. 
Since we are all trying to be immigrants, you may had been through this "country choosing process", therefore your opinion would be very valuable for us. 

Thank you!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you can land a nice job, Canada can be a fantastic place to live. I love it!
But if you have to survive on minimum wage or lower paid jobs, it's just 'survival' not not always that nice.

This will be a hard decision for you to make.


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Great options -- good luck*

I suggest trying to find a job first and that's how you decide which direction you go 

Good luck!


----------



## aydogan (Nov 1, 2017)

Thank you for the replies. 
I hope to receive more replies and advices in order to make the ultimate choice smoothly. 




EVHB said:


> If you can land a nice job, Canada can be a fantastic place to live. I love it!
> But if you have to survive on minimum wage or lower paid jobs, it's just 'survival' not not always that nice.
> 
> This will be a hard decision for you to make.



Thank you. When it comes to Canada, being able to survive is my biggest concern. As far as I understand, finding a professional job may take so long, and in the meantime finding survival jobs are also not that easy and it is not possible to survive with their wages. Is that right? 





DiamondColors007 said:


> I suggest trying to find a job first and that's how you decide which direction you go
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you, I have been trying, but it doesn't seem possible for me to find a job from outside of those two countries.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Living off minimum wage in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) = living the poor life.
Can't speak of other area's in Canada, as I'm not familiar enough with those to compare. Am sure there are cheaper places to live. Look at the average rent you'll pay. With $1,500/month, not a lot of choice in the GTA. Basement = $1,000 or more.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

aydogan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Taking this kind of decision for the future of our family is really very tough and becoming really stressfull for us. Therefore, we would like to crosscheck our decision in different ways as much as possible.
> Since we are all trying to be immigrants, you may had been through this "country choosing process", therefore your opinion would be very valuable for us.
> ...


Another point to consider is Canada is closer to USA. Once you got Canadian citizenship, you have easy visa options to work in USA. USA has better places (south) for good weather. Pay is good in USA. This is one another point to consider.

Australia also has similar provision with USA. Once after u get AU citizenship, you can work in US on E3 visa, but Canada being closer to USA is advantage


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As a Canadian Permanent Resident, you don't have 'easy visa options' to a job in the USA. It will still be the same as from your home country.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

EVHB said:


> As a Canadian Permanent Resident, you don't have 'easy visa options' to a job in the USA. It will still be the same as from your home country.


Yes, not as a Permanent Resident, but as Canadian Citizen one will have TN visa which is less complicated than other visa (h1b, etc)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

With Trump as president of the US, it doesn't look like the TN visa will still exist next year, let alone 4 years from now. You are aware of his stance on Nafta and what is going on for the moment?


----------



## mohansingh11 (Oct 31, 2017)

Canada is a fantastic place to live in. i love it and want to work for canada.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

" ++More engineering & engineering-related job ads are being published than AU"

I hope you are aware that being titled an "Engineer" is a regulated Profession in Canada. Most Canadians undergo a first degree (4 year duration) then work for a further 4 years as an Engineer in Training under the supervision of a Professional Pngineer in order gain the P.Eng qualification and to be able to use the title "Engineer".

You will need to have your qualifications and experience assessed by the PEO. They will possibly recommend further education or examinations you need to bring you status up to their standards. Each Province in Canada has their own version of the PEO.


----------



## hagamkaka (Dec 28, 2017)

I am a Mining Engineeer in Australia, never been to Canada but I feel the going will be easier for you in Australia. The issue of proffesional registration is a huge hurdle unless you already have Peng status that can be transfered to Canada.

I feel its hard but not impossible to get a job offshore, depending on how in demand your skills are, I have seen it happen. Concerntrate on big multinational companies that have hired internationally before and have no apprehensions about hiring a foreign profeesional. Take some time to conform to Australian Resume trends which might be different from what you are used to. Get notifications from Ideed and Seek and create a profile for each, recruiters do contact candidates baesd on jobseeke profiles. And apply, apply, apply.

You can survive in Australia doing casual jobs as long as you are willing to build a reputation as a reliable person. You might actualy start a mini carrer at it while you wait for suitable employment I did it for 2 yrs during the mining downturn and left the logistics industry as a warehouse manager to get back into mining as the industry picked up.


----------

